# Best method to smoke a whole turkey if not brining



## hkeiner (Nov 11, 2012)

OK, so I know that brining an "unprocessed" whole turkey has a lot of benefits and I have done this in the past with great results. However, I will not be able to brine my turkey next time (for various logistical reasons) but I still want to do the best that I can do. For those of you that have smoked a whole turkey without brining, I would like to ask about your experiences and get your opinion on which of the below listed alternative methods would likely provide the next best result or should be avoided. Also, if the method you suggest from below includes injecting, is there any constraint/guidance on the injection that would be used (such as no salt in the injection).

Thanks in advance for any opinions or advice.

METHOD:

1) Use an "unprocessed" turkey and inject. 

2) Use a "processed" turkey and inject

3) Use a "processed" turkey and do not inject


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 11, 2012)

Brining is the best way,

Two things will help,

one is injecting it. I will mix butter/garlic and inject . Also thinking about injecting bbq sauce this year. I have done that before when Deep frying

a turkey .

or can put butter under the skin. that will also help. (Can inject and butter under the skin.)

Don't over cook it. I take my turkey to 165 to 175.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 11, 2012)

I like injecting an unprocessed bird with Garlic Butter and sprinkle with Cajun Shake.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2012)

A Factory " Enhanced " Turkey is already Brined or Injected with typically, a Broth, Salt and a Phosphate to retain moisture. So you really don't have to do anything but mix some Rub with Butter or Bacon Grease and rub it under and on the skin. You still can Inject but keep the Salt to a minimum and keep the bird under 14 Lbs or Spatchcock anything larger. If your smoker will get up over 300*F you can smoke any size bird you wish as this is no different than Roasting in the Oven...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 12, 2012)

Chef Jimmy...you answered my question about spatchcock for the turkey.  Mine is about 18 pounds and my neighbors is about 12 pounds for smoking this year for TDay...was wondering if that method would be best for them.  I like doing that for chicken...but know there are major differences. I do not plan on brining either.  AND for frying my other bird...love my Tonys!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2012)

No problem with spatchcocking Turkey's. It really is a great method for a quick cook. Most people avoid doing it because they want a pretty bird for the whole " Norman Rockwell " carving at the table...Have a great Holiday...JJ


----------



## flash (Nov 12, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> A Factory " Enhanced " Turkey is already Brined or Injected with typically, a Broth, Salt and a Phosphate to retain moisture. So you really don't have to do anything but mix some Rub with Butter or Bacon Grease and rub it under and on the skin. You still can Inject but keep the Salt to a minimum and keep the bird under 14 Lbs or Spatchcock anything larger. If your smoker will get up over 300*F you can smoke any size bird you wish as this is no different than Roasting in the Oven...JJ


Yep, never brine. I may inject, then add some rub. That's it.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 12, 2012)

I am lazy this year..got a butterball and going to fry it in the masterbuilt turkey fryer...

Last year I smoked one and fried one...

Had the butcher use his handy dandy band saw and cut the frozen one for the smoker in half.....spatchcocking the easy way...

I brined them both...I may brine the butterball...


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks yall!  I am going to smoke one (2 actually) and fry the other. Going to smoke on Wednesday...so Thursday I can spend the time on the fried one.  These will be my 1st at smoking them.  Going to post pics of what I am doing today in the Pork group.


----------

